# Specialized Rockhopper



## AyJay (9 Mar 2017)

I managed to win this Rockhopper on eBay. I saw it advertised and just had to have it. It reminds me of my MTB racing days. I think it my be a similar age to my previous Muddy Fox although a little later perhaps early 90's? Everything is original. It just needed a service and all is good. It is in very good condition for its age. I have fitted SPD's in readiness for my first ride.


----------



## AyJay (9 Mar 2017)

Shame the Flite saddle is a bit tatty.  Still serviceable though.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Mar 2017)

Nice. STX/RC? V brakes will make stopping easier. I ride MTBs even older than that one. I think they make you a better rider. You certainly have to give a lot more thought to the line you are taking.


----------



## User32269 (9 Mar 2017)

Looks good. Bombproof bikes. The only thing I don't like are the grip twist gears, it's a personal thing, but I always change them to trigger shift. Nice bike, enjoy!


----------



## AyJay (9 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> Looks good. Bombproof bikes. The only thing I don't like are the grip twist gears, it's a personal thing, but I always change them to trigger shift. Nice bike, enjoy!



I agree about the grip shifts. Never did use them before so will be interested how I get on with them now. Not too much of a problem to change them if I need to.


----------



## User32269 (9 Mar 2017)

AyJay said:


> I agree about the grip shifts. Never did use them before so will be interested how I get on with them now. Not too much of a problem to change them if I need to.


They work OK but I just hate them, don't know why! Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2017)

Nice, ditto with the gripshift changers though, 7spd combi trigger/brake levers (V-brake) can be had for under £20


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (9 Mar 2017)

Nice example,but I'm thinking more late nineties.
Looks in good nick and very upgadeable.
Nice one.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2017)

That's an STX mech, predecessor to the Deore, which puts the bike as a 95-98, assuming it's original. I would suggest the later end of that age range as it looks as if the bike came with V's, as there's no rear frame cable hanger for cantis.


----------



## roadrash (9 Mar 2017)

nice, looks to be in good condition too , I have to agree about the gripshift though


----------



## AyJay (9 Mar 2017)

Many thanks for your positive comments guys,


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Mar 2017)

Looks great, very smart! Give the gripshifts a chance before swapping to triggers, I've got them on my similar age Marin and there's nowt wrong with them.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Mar 2017)

I used to have one of these when they first came out, about 1983. Had canti's and Suntour gears. Cro-mo frame, yours looks like alloy. Looks late nineties ish. Lovely simple bikes.


----------



## AyJay (15 Mar 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I used to have one of these when they first came out, about 1983. Had canti's and Suntour gears. Cro-mo frame, yours looks like alloy. Looks late nineties ish. Lovely simple bikes.



You are right  The frame is alloy. I love the simplicity. No suspension to worry about. So easy to maintain.


----------



## 3narf (16 Mar 2017)

Nice one! Mrs 3 still has her HardRock Sport from 1991.


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

Nice bike. My Giant MTB dates from a similar time. 

I always aspired to owning a Stumpjumper but could never afford one.


----------



## AyJay (16 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Nice bike. My Giant MTB dates from a similar time.
> 
> I always aspired to owning a Stumpjumper but could never afford one.



I had a Stumpjumper FS in the nineties along with a few other sought after MTB's. If we only knew then what we know now.


----------



## AyJay (20 Mar 2017)

A few changes later...........................


----------



## PaulSecteur (20 Mar 2017)

Retro coolness.

That said, Im glad of my modern full susser for when things get bumpy.

Stay loose!


----------



## AyJay (21 Mar 2017)

A little offroading today.................


----------

